

Books that every developer must read  - javinpaul
http://femgeekz.blogspot.in/2013/02/books-that-every-developer-must-read.html

======
weego
_I have a rack-space of books! I just wanted to make a wishlist of all the
books which I've read and yet to read!_

Well, this is an authoritative source. Even then, I scanned down and thought
no to most. Flagged.

------
pkhamre
Brb, reading 21 books!

~~~
javinpaul
Yeah, List is long but some books are really great. Many of books will make
any list. My personal favorite is Effective Java, one of the top Java book
from my list <http://goo.gl/fAk2L>

